#ubuntu-laptop 2007-05-14
<vonk> hi
<Baelrun> Anyone have any luck with the Dell TrueMobil 1400?  Fiesty recognizes it, it's shown in iwconfig, yet it is flagged as disabled in lshw
<Baelrun> Laptop is an Inspiron XPS Gen 1
<Baelrun> Ack, not a support channel, sorry :P
<kensho> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-05-15
<flo> i need help setting up the video-device for isight-cam on macbook - can anyone help, please!?
<cjae_> one question is it work trying to find parts to build own laptop cause I bought one once for $3000.CAD about two years ago and it was brutal Toshiba Qosmio
<cjae_> gpu failed, mobo failed hdd failed
<cjae_> all replaced but didn't wait to see how long lasted
<cjae_> read in maximum pc you can build your own is this really possible or only if you have all the resources that a computer mag has
<cjae_> that is my ONLY question
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<me> hello need help installing ubuntu
<kensho> hello
<AndyCR> hi
<AndyCR> anyone having disconnects with ipw3945
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-05-16
<kensho> hi
<Sorbus> hi
<getoo> i have a little problem , i had my laptop on hybernate , now the sound wont work , i even restarted the box , same thing
<getoo> any suggestions
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-05-17
<DonLorenzo> anybody wanna talk about sound on a Toshiba P200-ST2071? ... The alleged chip is Intel 82801G. No sound at all.
<DonLorenzo> Anybody at home?
<crimsun> this is not a support channel.  And you need model=laptop-eapd
<crimsun> it's already addressed in alsa-driver hg.
<DonLorenzo> hmmm. I know about alsa-driver. what's the hg part?
<crimsun> read the bottom of the download page linked from the ALSA home page.
<DonLorenzo> thanks
<kensho> hello
<roel_> Question, I will be buying a laptop somewhere the coming few weeks. It should be a strong laptop, because I will be doing a lot of heavy stuff like c++ development, VHDL synthesis, etc.
<roel_> However, it should also be ubuntu-friendly and support wifi etc.
<roel_> What brands and models should I look out for?
<roel_> No ideas?
<crimsun> I would avoid toshibas, but that's about it.
<Nailor> Intel has generally good support on their chips
<Nailor> So if you don't want any hi performance graphics, I'd stick in the intel graahics adapter (+wifi and other from Intel too)
<roel_> dell is well supported then?
<Nailor> Should be =)
<roel_> k thx
<roel_> any idea what dell models are supposed to get ubuntu preinstalled?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-05-12
<w-mute> ﻿Hi, folks. CPU frequency scaling is broken in hardy on my iBook G4. Against which package do I have to file the bug?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-05-13
<rojo> sup guys
<rojo> on the ubuntu wiki, the template for adding a laptop, in the System Info section, there's a comment reading, "Put the output of the following commands here."  There are no commands that follow.  What commands give system-manufacturer, system-product-name, and system-version?
<rojo> $this->hasFlavr() ? $nom->nom('nom') : $want->doNot()
<rojo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AcerAspire4520 is what I'm working on.  If you notice any other problems with it, let me know.
<rojo> I haven't researched bug submissions yet.
<rojo> are you guys canonical employees, or just bored geeks?
<maro> Hello guys
<maro> need some help with sound problems on my laptop
<linuxguy6> does the sound card even show up in hardware testing?
<maro> I have a Toshiba Satellite L30-134
<maro> Yes it does....
<maro> In fact I have sound when I plug in my headphones
<maro> the problem is that the speakers are not working!
<linuxguy6> Ok, try right-clicking the little volume icon and clicking "Volume Control"
<maro> ok
<linuxguy6> if the PCM volume is all the way down, that could possibly be your problem
<maro> it's all the way up!
<maro> actualy I have all the controls all the way up
<linuxguy6> ok, what programs do you have sound problems with?
<maro> it is not a specific program....
<maro> it is just that I can get sound on my headphones through the jack in front of the laptop
<maro> But the speakers are not working!
<maro> The laptop speakers are dead!
<maro> odd isn't it?
<linuxguy6> yeah, had that happen with my Inspiron
<linuxguy6> but it truned out to be the PCM volume control
<maro> Unfortunately it is not the case with me!!
<linuxguy6> so do you know if the speakers work with Windows or another Linux distro?
<maro> it seems that the chanell controling the Laptops Speakers ... something wrong with it!
<maro> On the other hand the chanel controling the jack for the headphones is working fine!
<linuxguy6> hmm...
<maro> They worked with Windows
<linuxguy6> do any other sound cards show up in Volume Control when you hit File: Change Device?
<maro> I tried Debian but nothing worked at all as far as the sound was cencerned!
<maro> concerned...
<maro> The trouble is that the laptop belongs to a friend and I was speaking to him so enthousiastic about Ubuntu...
<maro> I actualy convinced him to change to Linux...
<linuxguy6> congrats
<linuxguy6> one (rapidly growing) possibility is that there is not a linux driver for the speakers (but there is one for the headphones
<maro> However this problem came up and disturbs him a bit!
<maro> The version I have is 8.04 LTS
<maro> with all the updates
<linuxguy6> yeah, same here
<maro> I started with installation of 7.04 and it was the other way around!!!
<maro> With the update I have this result!!! :-)
<linuxguy6> I wonder if there is a restricted driver for 8.04 LTS
<maro> I think it must be a setting or a switch somewhere inside the alsa-base file !!!
<linuxguy6> ok, so experimenting with Volume Control...
<maro> But I do not dare to touch anything in there unless there is someone who know exactly what I should do!
<linuxguy6> Click edit:Preferences and check everything
<linuxguy6> then see if the prob is there
<maro> You mean to right click on the volume control and go preferences?
<linuxguy6> right click on volume control, then go to the "Edit" menu, then click Preferences
<maro> Hold it I have to translate that into Greek!!
<maro> I'm there
<maro> I hve ticked on everything!
<linuxguy6> check every single little thing...
<maro> I had done it already ......
<linuxguy6> i think i sent my message at the same time as yours
<linuxguy6> too bad there is no way to prot drivers from one version to the other
<maro> I have been doing that before I get on the ubuntu-laptp chanel
<maro> Yeah... right!
<maro> If I had the combination of the 7.04 and the 8.04 together then the problem would be solved :-)
<maro> Anyway ... Thnk you very much for your efforts ...
<maro> In case you cross someone who can help I will be in for a while
<maro> Otherwise tomorrow is another day!!! :-)))
<linuxguy6> your welcome
<linuxguy6> you might want to log onto #ubuntu and shout out there...
<maro> Thats a very good idea!
<maro> I saw that there are many on that chanel!
<maro> Thnks linuxguy6 .....
<linuxguy6> theres a lot of traffic, and it might take a while, but there's likely to be SOMEONE who can fix it!
<maro> May our paths cross again!!!!
<maro> Bye for now!
<linuxguy6> goodbye!
<JaK> Hi. I need some help. I've been having troubles with the shutdown system on my laptop: pb mv85-101
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-05-14
<rojo> http://planet.ubuntu.com/  -- security alert for openssh-server.  read it if you haven't already.
<Yur1> hello
<Yur1> can somebody with understanding of how acpi handled in ubuntu help me struggle one laptop-related bug?
<Yur1> ﻿I have one nasty problem with hardy: when I close and open lid on my HP500 laptop, system become unresponsive, vmstat shows about 20% Sys CPU usage, and by using ps I may observe constant spawning of "xrandr --auto" and "/bin/sh -c /etc/acpi/videobtn.sh" and "/bin/bash /etc/acpi/videobtn.sh" processes
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-05-15
<rojo> on the ubuntu wiki, the template for adding a laptop, in the System Info section, there's a comment reading, "Put the output of the following commands here."  There are no commands that follow.  What commands give what the OS detects as the system-manufacturer, system-product-name, and system-version?
<hmich176> msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<hmich176> Hi, I'm looking for some help on the recent upgrade to Ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop
<hmich176> Is this the right place?
<FTP> Hi, does anybody know if the Sony FZ31S is a linux compatible?
<burnerwarrior008> hello
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-05-16
<gexen42> Hey, is the Laptop Team doing anything for Hardy?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-05-17
<ErmesDJ> in ubuntu -it non mi hanno saputo aiutare
<ErmesDJ> posso chiedere a voi per piacere ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-05-12
<swoody> so is the laptop testing team still active?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-05-15
<simmerz> hi. I can't get any sense out of #ubuntu. Is there no lpia img for jaunty UNR?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-05-16
<Armageddon> i never knew this channel existed :/
<Armageddon> hello all :)
 * gorthx waves
<Armageddon> guys i have a Toshiba A300D-17G
<Armageddon> with a phoenix bios (unfortunatly)
<Armageddon> i have a problem with bluetooth, shutdown push button (so the computer restarts all the time) and the monitor is not defined
<Armageddon> any idea guys ?
<DidymusRex> hello, looking for information gettin blutooth working on netbook
<Armageddon> how do i install ACPI_TOSHIBA ?
<DidymusRex> looking for help with bluetooth keyboard
<Armageddon> well bluetooth, shutdown push button, suspend, hybernate, and screen
<Armageddon> DidymusRex: what laptop ?
<DidymusRex> asus eeepc901a with a targus acb1001us bluetooth adapter (no built-in bt)
<DidymusRex> sorry, thats a 900a, not 901
<DidymusRex> kb is a VKB virtual keyboard (the laser one that projects on the desktop)
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-05-17
<gantrixx> I'm having trouble booting from the img on my USB thumb drive.  It says "No bootable partition in table".  I'm trying to install UNR
<adem33111> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2013-05-14
<laptopgobooboo> hi, i have my friend's laptop and the keyboard works in the start and the resposnse in a funny way; like the CTRL(control) button was pressed hard
<laptopgobooboo> can anyone help
<laptopgobooboo> pls
